

Ask HN: Enough of the reviews - WHY is Google launching +1? - ulvund

What do you think?
======
arkitaip
+1 is just the latest iteration of Google's social networking attempts, so in
a way they've always been working on it. As for why, well, Google is in the
business of organizing data and having detail data about its users' social
life is a goldmine. Although I'm not sure that it will improve the quality of
their search engine, as many people have stated, it will most definitely tie
users even more to Google and that's always a goal in itself.

~~~
skarayan
I think it will help with some of the spam since users will generally not +1 a
spam site. It will also add an extra attribute (social) to the search
algorithm.

